# 10 year old Golden with Lymphoma



## lgvscout (Oct 6, 2018)

My golden has had lymphoma for the past twelve months. He is on Leukeran and Prednisone and doing incredibly well. His blood work is normal. However, his oncologist just shocked me and said she wants to wean him off all meds due to the possibility of irreversible side affects of long use of these drugs including possible bone marrow toxicity and low white blood cells. I'm shocked and scared to take him off his meds when he's been doing so well. Would love some expert thoughts on leaving dogs on Leukeran for longer periods and possible side effects.
Thank you,
Lisa
[email protected]


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Welcome to the forum. I am so sorry your pup is going through this. Hopefully others with experience will post and offer some advice. I think you should reconsider posting your email. You have 4 hours after a post to edit it and after that time period it cannot be removed and will remain in this thread. Good luck with your pup.


----------

